# A couple rollerball-fountain combos



## Jerry B (May 30, 2015)

getting my kits from Jon David @ Signature pen Supply,
love the fact I can get a rollerball and a fountain all included in just 1 kit.
the Antique Brass finish gives the pen a rustic feel to it.

Jr George w/Antique Brass, stabilized & Orange & Green double dyed Maple Burl











Jr Antony, Black Titanium w/24K Gold accents, wood is a stabilized 2 tone red Elm Burl










Jr George, Antique Brass, wood used is stabilized Blonde Buckeye Burl










Jr Antony, Black Titanium w/24K Gold accents, wood is a stabilized & brown dyed Maple Burl









C & C welcomed

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2015)

Very nice, Jerry!

What are you doing for a finish on those, if you don't mind sharing? I like the softer, more natural looking finish on those. I don't plan to give up CA finishing completely, but would like to start doing some of my pens in a softer, more natural looking finish.


----------



## Jerry B (May 30, 2015)

Thank You Matt
the finish is a friction polish I've been mixing/tweaking for the last year or so,
think I finally have the final mixture I want .......
penetrates and seals the wood perfectly, gives a nice subtle gloss to the pen, and still lets the wood look & feel like wood (my prime objective)

Finish is comprised of Walnut Oil, Zinsers DeWaxed Shellac, DNA, Walnut Wax, Carnuba Wax, and a touch of MicroCrystalline Wax.
You need a double boiler to melt the Carnuba, and to completely mix the different waxes together with the other compounds,
but final viscosity is thinner than honey and compounds haven't separated on me yet (been in bottle for 2 months).
So far, have been making it in small batches, now that I'm happy with mixture, next batch will be about a gallon worth

(haven't used CA as a finish in over a year, and don't miss it a bit)


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2015)

That sounds like a great finish. I've used a 1:1:1 ratio of Zinsser's Dewaxed Shellac, DNA, and BLO as a friction polish finish. I've liked it on the few other turnings I've used it on, but have had mixed results so far using it on pens. Sounds like I need to start tweaking it - I like the idea of adding in some waxes.


----------



## Jerry B (May 30, 2015)

change you current ratio to 1:1 for Shellac & BlO , and reduce the DNA to 25% , you'll get better results.
I started out using Walnut Oil (instead of BLO) with Shellac & DNA , results were OK but gloss would fade after a while with usage. (if container isn't sealed, DNA will evaporate, you may need to add a tablespoon worth frequently)
That's when I started playing with the different waxes ..... Walnut Wax helps seal the wood but is still fairly soft
Carnuba is the hardest wax known, and definitely seals everything else into the grain, and has a lasting sheen
I added the MicroCrystalline Wax for added durability, and it helps to prevent smudges and fingerprints from the oils in your hands/fingers.

The FBE Burl pen is finished with it, has been handled daily, and has retained it's finish as if I'd just applied it 
If nothing else, just take a rag and do a light buffing, and it's brand new again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## manbuckwal (May 31, 2015)

Good looking kits and wood Jerry, nicely done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 31, 2015)

Thanks, Jerry - I'll give those suggestions a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2015)

Nice pens Jerry. I like the finish as well. Can you tweak the level of gloss by adjusting the amount of Carnuba?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (May 31, 2015)

very close, and yes, adjust the amount of both the Carnuba & the Walnut Wax ratios and you can reduce the amount of gloss
If you wanted a higher gloss, then you'd just need to apply more coats of current solution.
I use 3 coats, 1 applied lightly with lathe off, restart lathe & buff, then 2 applied with lathe running around 1800-2000 (waiting about 3-5 minutes between coats)
In past, I've applied as many as 7 coats and it had an extreme gloss, but also had that "CA look" (plasticized) which I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 31, 2015)

They look great from here.
Hope your wax polish stands up to years of continued use.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (May 31, 2015)

That's the final test it has to go through Les, and I'm definitely putting it thru the paces with whatever abuse I can
so far it has survived and held up on a couple pens for 7+ months ... but as you say, am hoping it'll maintain for Years


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

Very nice looking pens Jerry! I like the coloring on all of them, great job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

Terrific looking pens, and great editorial. Thanks. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jun 10, 2015)

Super work Jerry!
All are veyry nice, but that last one is my favorite. I love what you are doing with the finishes too.

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

